# Engine Cover



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I've been noticing from the pics you're posting of the engine bay that some xtrails have the cool looking black plastic cover with the nissan badge on it



My engine bay looks like this 



Just wondering where I could score this cover from and how much does it cost?

Do xtrails in Singapore and/or Malaysia have this cover in their engine bay?


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

well If u look at the pics I've posted on my car my engine bays exactly the same as yours...maybe the new 2004 X-trail is diff....I'm not sure...Mine is the older model....


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I think the Canadian Model gets that cover. I can call my dealer on monday for pricing Jalal.

Who's engine bay is that, Valboo's? Must be with that tuned pipe and intake


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> I think the Canadian Model gets that cover. I can call my dealer on monday for pricing Jalal.
> 
> Who's engine bay is that, Valboo's? Must be with that tuned pipe and intake


Thanks Viper that would be much appreciated.

Yes, the sexy looking engine bay is Marc's LOL 

Please note that the cover comes with a mounting bracket, so when you call your dealer price the whole thing (i.e. the cover and the mounting bracket) and please note down the part numbers for it.

Cheers mate.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hummmm,

Somehow my engine bay looks different in that picture??,
wait..., no..., thats not my engine bay at all :crazy: 

This one is mine:










As far as I remember, there is no mounting brackets to hold the engine cover, there are are only screws which go into welded bungs onto the engine... not quite sure, I'll take a look tomorrow.





aussietrail said:


> .....
> Yes, the sexy looking engine bay is Marc's LOL
> 
> Please note that the cover comes with a mounting bracket,....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion Marc. hehehe

Yep, it's not yours, it's jtanoyo1 (Jon's) LOL

Now I get to look at two of them sexy engine covers. hehehe

Not sure about the mounting bracket but been told there is one.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

There are only 3 screws holding that engine cover in place. Left middle, right middle and smack down in the middle of the cover. If you can find these 3 mounts where the bolts can bolt onto, then I bet it's safe for you to get the cover from here. 

Would you like me to ask for you at the local dealership and what the price is? I am painting mine silver tonight. Will post pics when it's done.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

jtanoyo1 said:


> There are only 3 screws holding that engine cover in place. Left middle, right middle and smack down in the middle of the cover. If you can find these 3 mounts where the bolts can bolt onto, then I bet it's safe for you to get the cover from here.
> 
> Would you like me to ask for you at the local dealership and what the price is? I am painting mine silver tonight. Will post pics when it's done.


Thanks Jon,

Can I please ask you to take a photo of the screw holes it mounts on, so I can check my engine? and if you can ask for a price and part number from your dealership it would be great as well.

Thanks for your help mate.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

You were right there is a bracket......

One screw to the left on the tapped boss on top of the chain drive cover, one screw top center on the tapped boss on top of the air intake manifold, and one last screw to the right in a bracket held on to the engine with two tapped bosses on the right side wall of the engine.

see below pics, I hope it helps:







You should check that your locations (bosses) are properly threaded/tapped.

Marc.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc. This is exactly what I wanted to see 

I'm sure I've seen the the bolt location on the right (as shown in your last pic) on my engine, so I'll go at lunch time and check the other ones.

So there is this black bracket that will be needed as well, but I guess it comes with the engine cover when sold by Nissan.

Cheers mate. :thumbup: 

Do you have the part numbers for the cover and the bracket by any chance?

Sorry, I should have asked you beforehand, if you put it back already, don't worry about it.


----------



## LimLim (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Jalal,

The Engine cover in Indonesia is sold Rp. 2.107.000 (Before Tax) = US$210. It includes Cover (with logo), and 2 Brackets. If I look your engine, I think you only need 1 bracket.


Regards,
LimLim


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LimLim said:


> Hi Jalal,
> 
> The Engine cover in Indonesia is sold Rp. 2.107.000 (Before Tax) = US$210. It includes Cover (with logo), and 2 Brackets. If I look your engine, I think you only need 1 bracket.
> Regards,
> LimLim


OUCH!!  you just hurt me there LimLim. hehehe

Bloody plastic cover for $200US?? Nissan sure does make a killing out of this.

I think it'll be cheaper in Canada however, let me see what Viper comes back with.

Any Part Numbers?

Also, you just got me confused with the 2nd bracket, where does this one go to? Have you got pics of your engine and mounting points?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Marc,

Just came back from a nice walk to my car (near work) and I can confirm that I have the bolt locations for the bracket (the side of the engine wall) and the one on the left (on top of the chain drive cover) BUT I don't have the centre bolt location  as shown in your pic:



The existing locations are threaded.

I think I can get away with mounting this cover with only 2 bolts on the side without the centre one and cut the centre bolt on the cover (just the head) and glue in place just for show.

What do you think?

Will it hold in place strong enough with just 2 bolts on the sides?

Unless the second bracket which LimLim mentioned above is meant to replace the centre bolt location?? Am not sure now, but I still wanna get it.


----------



## LimLim (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Jalal,

Nah..., you need 2 bracket actually. I asked local nissan dealer here, they told me that for X-Trail (Indonesian Version) before 2003 you need 2 brackets. 

Finally I'm succesfull making the RFL works. Actually it's very simple, much simpler than yours. I just need to bridge 1 cable (Blue-Orange) from RFL to FFL (Green-....).

Here the pic:

http://autoshow.permaisuri.com/Content/Autoshow.asp?AutoID=20050818153321

Good luck with your engine cover!  

Yours,
LimLim


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LimLim said:


> Hi Jalal,
> 
> Nah..., you need 2 bracket actually. I asked local nissan dealer here, they told me that for X-Trail (Indonesian Version) before 2003 you need 2 brackets.
> LimLim


Thanks, but the question still remains, where does the second bracket go? 

Have you looked under your cover to see where this 2nd bracket is?

Congrats on the fog light :thumbup: Finally LOL


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

If you have the left and right locations threaded, as I look at your engine, you will be ok. What I would do with the top center screw in your case is add a rubber stop (held in place with a screw on the cover and just resting on the air intake manifold. I am sure that would be fine.

As for paying over $ 200 US for a cover, I think that is a LOT of money!
(It would be nice if you could find a second hand one)

I do not know what the second bracket is, (mentioned by LimLim).
Mine only uses one bracket for the right hand side of the engine as per my earlier pic.







aussietrail said:


> Hi Marc,
> .....
> I think I can get away with mounting this cover with only 2 bolts on the side without the centre one and cut the centre bolt on the cover (just the head) and glue in place just for show.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc.

Yeah, I think I could get away with 2 bolts.

To find a second hand one, I need the part number for the cover and the bracket, so I can do my searching around.

I wont be able to find it in Australia though, so might have to shop around from the wreckers overseas, but am sure they'll ask me for a part number.


----------



## LimLim (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry Jalal, mine is 2004, so there is only one bracket needed for the engine cover. I'll inform you if I get more info about this.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> I think the Canadian Model gets that cover. I can call my dealer on monday for pricing Jalal.


Hi Viper,

Was just wondering if you were able to contact your dealer for pricing?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

We will soon have a Nissan meet in Montreal (Monday Sept 5) where I will ask my contacts about the engine cover. Perhaps we will find a way of getting a cover second hand or something like that (I just find it hard to swallow that this cover would go for $200 US). (Other option is to look for one in a salvage yard around Montreal, if I get the chance…)

Btw, I just called one Dealer here: 
X-trail engine cover is part No 14041-EQ500 priced at $ 212 CAD + 15% tax ($203 US)
Bracket sold separately part No 14049-CN000 priced at $ 15 CAD +15% tax ($ 14 US)

Will keep you posted.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you very much for the info. Marc

It seems this price is universal, as I just got the same price quote from the Philippines as well 

A second-hand one or a salvaged one would be the best option of course (if you can find it)

I will wait for your findings.

Thanks a lot.

P.S. Now you guys know that you have a treasure under your bonnet that's worth that much. Don't loose or damage it LOL


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Jalal, sorry for the delay, I kinda forgot.

The Part number is 14041-EQ500 $212.20 cnd funds, As Marc stated


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Why not just get in touch with a Canadian Junkyard, and see what it will cost to ship a good condition used one over there??

EDIT: Just noticed you were ahead of me on that, Jalal......the biggest junk yard I know South of Toronto is Corey's Auto Wreckers in London, Ont (http://www.coreyautowreckers.com) ......they most definetly will have one (I checked), but I've no idea whether or not they'll ship it. 

BTW: If memory serves, there used to be a chromed/polished aluminum version of that cover kicking around, courtesy of all those Spec-V tuners out there. I could be wrong, but I'm sure I saw it at the Street Dreams show in Detroit a couple of years back.

Course, it could have been a custom job. But, if you like chrome and clean engines, it could be worth some research.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Cantum, I have sent them an email asking about both covers (Sentra and xtrail) and will see what they come back with.

You said they had them for sure? Did you call them about it?

If the price is right and they wont ship, I might ask one of you guys for a big favour of purchasing the cover on my behalf and shipping it across "down under" 

Thanks for all your help guys. Really appreciated.

P.S. The chrome cover would be my favourite option of course, after all, I'm the King of Bling. hehehe


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> You said they had them for sure? Did you call them about it?


No, but you have to have been inside Corey's to understand why they WILL have it. It's basically a California car graveyard in the middle of S.W. Ontario. Mechanics and tuners have been picking parts out of there for decades. If it was available to buy in Canada in recent memory, Corey's will have parts for it. 

To put it in perspective, a few years ago I wandered by there, and Corey's had five (yes, five) used Zambonis (hockey rink ice-resurfacing machines) parked out front, for sale. 

Corey's is the primary drop-off for write-offs for just about every major insurance company in the region, and they buy up private dead cars at a pretty good rate. Their turnover (how long it takes to be picked clean to the frame, or else get squashed for something new coming in) for an incoming car is less than a year, and its a massive yard.

And, if by some miracle they don't have it at that time, they're parts-network connected to just about every junkyard between Windsor and Ottawa, which encompasses roughly 70% of Canada's automotive junkyards (and some outside of that). Its also one of the few public "Wander and pick" junkyards remaining in Ontario.

Trust me, Corey's will have it, or they'll find it for you. Again, I don't know about they're policies on shipping, or dealing with overseas customers, but, other than maybe the one yard in the GTA (the one the Toronto tuners use- the name escapes me) its your best bet for finding something in Canada.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Cantum,

I've sent the wrecker you mentioned an email more than a week a go and they have dutifully ignored it and never responded back. 

Guess they're not interested in business coming from overseas, which is fair enough, but they should have at least responded back saying so.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

Don't worry... After the large Nissan gathering here in Montreal last night, there will be an army of enthusiasts looking for a cover to fit your QR25.

Will let you know as soon as I hear back...
Later,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Jalal,
> 
> Don't worry... After the large Nissan gathering here in Montreal last night, there will be an army of enthusiasts looking for a cover to fit your QR25.
> 
> ...



Hehehe, I like that  an army looking for a cover to fit Jalal's exy LOL

Thanks mate to you and all the guys who are willing to help me out. I really appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Cantum,
> 
> I've sent the wrecker you mentioned an email more than a week a go and they have dutifully ignored it and never responded back.
> 
> Guess they're not interested in business coming from overseas, which is fair enough, but they should have at least responded back saying so.


Jalal,

My apologies. I'm dumbfounded as to why they wouldn't at least send you an acknowledgement, even if it was just to say "Australia's too far away". I've dealt with Corey's several times, as have many of my buddies, and we've never had a bad thing to say about them. They've always been high-class professionals. Because I picked up a new car, its been several months since I last was in touch with them, but to my knowledge its still under the same ownership its always had.

There's a few more similar yards in the area, but if Corey's ignored you, I won't waste your time suggesting some others- In London, Corey's has always been King of the Yards, so I'd imagine there'd be little hope with the others.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No problems at all Cantum and I thank you for your help and assistance anyway.

They must have a good business locally, so I can understand why they wouldn't bother taking in internationally.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Jalal, I saw this thread to late. About a day ago there was a QR25DE engine cover on Ebay for sale. It went for $9.99 plus $30.00 shipping. You also have to remember to search on Ebay under the parameters specv, spec v, altima, and sentra.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm bashing myself with a cricket batt right this very moment 

Thanks for the info. Terranismo. I'll keep an eye for it.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,
Just went Saturday to have a look in a used parts lot.

I did have a look at The Altima engine bay and their cover extends over the alternator since their air cond hose is routed differently from ours or (the Sentra)...
I do not think the Altima covers would work...see below pic:













I have two other places I will be calling today and will let you know what I find.

Later


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

OK Jalal,

I found one. ($ 75 US dollars)

Please check your "private message".

Later,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

After nearly 2 years of looking for one, I finally scored an engine cover for $100AUS (delivered) from the US.

Now my engine bay looks a bit more presentable 

I love this cover.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Alright Jalal :thumbup:

I'm happy it finally worked out for you


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Alright Jalal :thumbup:
> 
> I'm happy it finally worked out for you


Thanks Marc  It took 8 weeks to arrive, but I got it straight after New Year, so it was a nice present and start for 2006 LOL


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Jalal, I guess you'll like this:










Link: http://www.mossyperformance.com/product/?id=3606

Mossy is a dealership at south California, I guess the only thing you'll need will be the bracket, ask them for it, I think they may get it for you for a decent price.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Jalal, I guess you'll like this:
> 
> Mossy is a dealership at south California, I guess the only thing you'll need will be the bracket, ask them for it, I think they may get it for you for a decent price.


Thanks Manuel,

I have come across this one too, but I like the Nissan one better 

I found it cheaper than the price the above link is showing HERE


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

yep, liu use to have them cheaper, I forgot him, good to know you got one, I don't know but I'm smelling a plastic chroming. Can I trust my nose???


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> yep, liu use to have them cheaper, I forgot him, good to know you got one, I don't know but I'm smelling a plastic chroming. Can I trust my nose???


Hehehe. I love your sense of smell. You're spot on, but not yet, let me enjoy it the way it is for some time LOL


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Jadal, Congratz... that cover look very nice and it fits perfectly too.
It look brand spanking new, not even used.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> Jadal, Congratz... that cover look very nice and it fits perfectly too.
> It look brand spanking new, not even used.


Thanks mate, Yep, it arrived in pretty good condition and after a bit of polishing it looked new again.


----------

